# AndroTest by prosource?



## sampsonized (Mar 23, 2006)

is this a good product?....im 17 and thinking about taking a test booster if this is a really bad idea please tell me


----------



## topolo (Mar 23, 2006)

bad idea


----------



## icanrace (Mar 24, 2006)

as topolo said, bad idea. You are to young and your test levels should be through the roof at that age.


----------



## 18islucky (Feb 7, 2008)

I would recommand it 100%. I noticed hugh gains when I started taking it and I'm only a few years older just turned 21. Around 18-23 is the best time to increase your test levels because it will stay high when you get older.


----------



## quark (Feb 7, 2008)

18islucky said:


> I would recommand it 100%. I noticed hugh gains when I started taking it and I'm only a few years older just turned 21. Around 18-23 is the best time to increase your test levels because it will stay high when you get older.



Please note how many posts this bozo has made. Listen to the other guys. You have plenty of natural testosterone right now. Focus on your diet and training and you'll be amazed at the gains you can make.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 7, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Please note how many posts this bozo has made. Listen to the other guys. You have plenty of natural testosterone right now. Focus on your diet and training and you'll be amazed at the gains you can make.





agreed 100%


----------



## 18islucky (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I don't spend much time on the computer. As I have a fairly busy life away from my computer. Non the less I stand by my comment. You could probably have the same gains that I did without it. It will just take longer. And to the person who called me a bozo. Have you ever tired the product yourself? All I did was state an opinion as someone who tired the product.


----------



## nni (Feb 11, 2008)

18islucky said:


> Well I don't spend much time on the computer. As I have a fairly busy life away from my computer. Non the less I stand by my comment. You could probably have the same gains that I did without it. It will just take longer. And to the person who called me a bozo. Have you ever tired the product yourself? All I did was state an opinion as someone who tired the product.



you replied to a 2 year old thread.


----------



## ironman13 (Feb 11, 2008)

dont listen to anyone,  you wont get huge gains with out a test booster but if you have the patience then just go natural.


----------



## 18islucky (Feb 14, 2008)

ironman13 is completely right.


----------



## ironman13 (Feb 14, 2008)

fo sho


----------

